# Where can I find a seamstress/etc. for tag removal?



## Casualtee (Apr 16, 2008)

I screen print custom labels for some of my customers, but I have someone asking about getting tag removal as well right now. I need help finding a company, seamstress or someone who offers this service.

About how much should I expect it to cost to do something like 600 American Apparel shirts? Just the tag removal alone.

I'm not finding much by searching "de-tagging" or "seamstress". Seems like a lot of wedding places around here, but nothing for shirts. I'm up in Washington State. I wouldn't mind shipping them somewhere else though.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

Craigslist is a good place to advertise. "Home sewer" is a search term you might use to find someone. You can search "sewing" too in "Services". Also a local fashion student might do this. You have a few of these in WA.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you haven't bought the blanks yet, one option is to buy them through TSC Apparel and have TSC remove the labels for you (they offer tag removal or tag replacement as a service, not sure of cost).

American Apparel themselves _might_ be willing to do it as well. Usually the minimums for this kind of thing are 1200 at the manufacturer level, but 600 is nothing to sneeze at and times are tough, so who knows - they might do it.


----------



## Casualtee (Apr 16, 2008)

I already have the shirts from American Apparel, the 600 was divided up into a few colors and styles so I figured I was way below their minimum for detagging. 

Thanks for the ideas, any other leads I could try?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe an ad in your local newspaper could entice some enterprising housewife for some extra cash.


----------



## designsbycrisS (Aug 13, 2009)

Try posting your request on Craigslist in your area. Usually a quick response from Craigslist and as stated before a home mom with experience in sewing would be a great one. I am in Miami otherwise I would be happy to help you out!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've had success posting notices on the bulletin board at local sewing centers. The going rate is 25 cents per shirt.


----------

